# Este caballero dice que si vas a comprar oro para invertir mejor que sean lingotes, llevando la contraria a todo el foro



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2022)

Lo dice claramente. Las monedas son más caras. Dejo el vídeo por si le ayuda a alguien.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

Pues tú hazle caso… con 20 años de retraso Cava se entera del oro como inversión.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues tú hazle caso… con 20 años de retraso Cava se entera del oro como inversión.



está diciendo que las tiendas cobran más por las monedas que por los lingotes. y que si es para invertir, lo más lógico es comprar barato para sacarle más beneficio.


----------



## qbit (4 Ene 2022)

Anda, el gran José Luis Cava. Voy a ver el vídeo.


----------



## qbit (4 Ene 2022)

El interés por las monedas de oro y PLATA es usarlas como monedas en caso de apocalipsis hiperinflacionario, como reserva de valor. Como inversión, pues sí, lingotes de oro.


----------



## asakopako (4 Ene 2022)

Pillo wolframio.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> está diciendo que las tiendas cobran más por las monedas que por los lingotes. y que si es para invertir, lo más lógico es comprar barato para sacarle más beneficio.



Pues como te digo, hazle caso , ve a una tienda, y cómprate un lingote.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Lo dice claramente. Las monedas son más caras. Dejo el vídeo por si le ayuda a alguien.



Madre mía, menudo bocazas está hecho el Cava.

Ya te digo yo que este no ha comprado oro físico de inversión en su vida.

Dice el muy ignorante que la moneda mejicana Centenario de 50 pesos pesa 37,50 gramos cuando en realidad ese es su contenido en oro puro y su peso real es de 41,66 gramos.

Y luego, claro, como ha hecho mal las cuentas se echa las manos a la cabeza diciendo que le cobran 200 y pico euros de PRIMA según sus propias palabras.

Repito, menudo cuñado de barra de bar. Además dice que hay que añadir el envío de Coininvest cuando el envío es gratuito utilizando los cupones de envío gratis que amablemente facilitan uno o dos de nuestros conforeros.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Madre mía, menudo bocazas está hecho el Cava.
> 
> Ya te digo yo que este no ha comprado oro físico de inversión en su vida.
> 
> ...



Pues es lo que le he venido a decir concisamente al idiota que caga el hilo: que cuando aquí llevamos entre 12 y 20 años en ese asunto, viene uno que no tiene ni puta idea (y al que conocemos perfectamente por llevar más de 20 años sin dar ni una en Bolsa) a explicarnos qué comprar en oro. Por no hablar de los ejemplos que dábamos en el foro hace más de 10 años de los problemas que te puedes encontrar al ir a vender un lingote en otra parte donde no reconocen el sello de la fundición. En fin.

Y sí, es evidente que el tal Cava no ha comprado oro en su vida, con más de 60 años, y su página de LinkedIn da vergüenza ajena. Tiene pinta de no tener ni una licenciatura, y de vivir realmente de algún trabajo de oficina de 8 a 3. Hay varios especímenes de esos pululando, más alguno que se murió, que dan un poco de pena, si no fuera por el daño que hacen.


----------



## Carlos París (4 Ene 2022)

Este es el típico analisto técnico que lleva toda su vida farfullando gilipolleces de ondas de Elliot, estocásticos, etc y demás supercherías y al que el mercado del oro le pilla demasiado grande.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Este es el típico analisto técnico que lleva toda su vida farfullando gilipolleces de ondas de Elliot, estocásticos, etc y demás supercherías y al que el mercado del oro le pilla demasiado grande.



Y los otros mercados, también le quedan grandes. Yo no sé si andar hablando en la radio que salía y en los medios que salga le da de vivir, o puede vivir de vender cursos, que creo que no. Y siempre es lo mismo: si sabes ganar dinero, lo ganas y a lo tuyo. ¿Cómo coño te vas a molestar en escribir cursos para que ganen los demás y se neutralicen las técnicas que te hacen ganar a ti dinero?


----------



## Daviot (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y los otros mercados, también le quedan grandes. Yo no sé si andar hablando en la radio que salía y en los medios que salga le da de vivir, o puede vivir de vender cursos, que creo que no. Y siempre es lo mismo: si sabes ganar dinero, lo ganas y a lo tuyo. ¿Cómo coño te vas a molestar en escribir cursos para que ganen los demás y se neutralicen las técnicas que te hacen ganar a ti dinero?



Me acuerdo cuando salía en la radio hablando de bolsa. Lo hacía tan enrevesadamente que nadie se enteraba si había dicho que iba a subir o a bajar.


----------



## Traje nuevo del emperador (4 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Madre mía, menudo bocazas está hecho el Cava.
> 
> Ya te digo yo que este no ha comprado oro físico de inversión en su vida.
> 
> ...



¿Me podría indicar dónde encontrar esos cupones?


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando salía en la radio hablando de bolsa. Lo hacía tan enrevesadamente que nadie se enteraba si había dicho que iba a subir o a bajar.



Ya me he acordado del nombre de la emisora, Intereconomía. Era el año 99, o el 2000. Y salía este, un tal Antonio del Castillo o algo así, y diversos “expertos”. Había uno del Banco Popular, que un día no volvió a salir. Ese mismo día que ya no salió le detuvieron porque a lo que se dedicaba de verdad era a blanquear capitales. Creo que el presentador del programa se llamaba Vicente Muñoz, con bigote. Conozco varios casos de ruina por haber hecho caso a estos pájaros.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ene 2022)

Traje nuevo del emperador dijo:


> ¿Me podría indicar dónde encontrar esos cupones?



Claro, por cortesía de @lvdo y @sdPrincBurb PrincBurb.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> está diciendo que las tiendas cobran más por las monedas que por los lingotes. y que si es para invertir, lo más lógico es comprar barato para sacarle más beneficio.



Serán lingotes de kilo, o mejor aún los de 400 onzas, porque los de 1:5:10:20g ni de coña son más baratos


----------



## Play_91 (4 Ene 2022)

¿Quién es el gilipollas que compra monedas? El oro se compra siempre en lingotes y en físico.


----------



## Play_91 (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y los otros mercados, también le quedan grandes. Yo no sé si andar hablando en la radio que salía y en los medios que salga le da de vivir, o puede vivir de vender cursos, que creo que no. Y siempre es lo mismo: si sabes ganar dinero, lo ganas y a lo tuyo. ¿Cómo coño te vas a molestar en escribir cursos para que ganen los demás y se neutralicen las técnicas que te hacen ganar a ti dinero?



Le conozco personalmente y tiene algún que otro millón de €, no es un muerto de hambre para nada.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ya me he acordado del nombre de la emisora, Intereconomía. Era el año 99, o el 2000. Y salía este, un tal Antonio del Castillo o algo así, y diversos “expertos”. Había uno del Banco Popular, que un día no volvió a salir. Ese mismo día que ya no salió le detuvieron porque a lo que se dedicaba de verdad era a blanquear capitales. Creo que el presentador del programa se llamaba Vicente Muñoz, con bigote. Conozco varios casos de ruina por haber hecho caso a estos pájaros.



Sí era por aquel entonces, recuerdo una señora que llamó diciendo que había invertido todo el dinero de la venta de un piso en acciones de Timofonica y claro como había caído mucho que bueno a ver si le podían devolver el dinero.

En aquella época Timofonica cayó de 28 a 8 euros en menos de 2 años.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Quién es el gilipollas que compra monedas? El oro se compra siempre en lingotes y en físico.



Depende de la cantidad de la que hablamos, gilipollas lo serás tú, en cuestiones metaleras yo lo tengo muy claro, explícame tus motivos a sólo comprar lingotes y qué tipo de lingotes


----------



## Play_91 (4 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Depende de la cantidad de la que hablamos, gilipollas lo serás tú, en cuestiones metaleras yo lo tengo muy claro, explícame tus motivos a sólo comprar lingotes y qué tipo de lingotes



Compra lingotes marca PAMP por ejemplo. Es mi consejo.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Compra lingotes marca PAMP por ejemplo. Es mi consejo.



De que peso hablamos?


----------



## Play_91 (4 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> De que peso hablamos?



100g-1kg


----------



## Tagghino (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> 100g-1kg



Esas cantidades son muy bajas para tenerlas en lingotes y muy altas para tenerlas en casa.

De una tacada el caco se va con todo

Muy mal consejo das, si tú lo tienes claro, adelante, pero no des consejitos que pueden ser contraproducentes

Ni qué decirte sobre su venta, es más caro, complejo y con mayor spread


----------



## Play_91 (4 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Esas cantidades son muy bajas para tenerlas en lingotes y muy altas para tenerlas en casa.
> 
> De una tacada el caco se va con todo
> 
> ...



El problema es tener mentalidad de currante, que acostumbran a ganar el sueldo mes a mes y no quieren perder nada.
En todo se pierde pero todo el mundo quiere oro.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Quién es el gilipollas que compra monedas? El oro se compra siempre en lingotes y en físico.



Espero sea broma


----------



## Nothing (4 Ene 2022)

¿ Y como sabes que el lingote ( o la moneda ) no tiene un relleno de plomo con alguna burbuja para que pese lo mismo ?


----------



## Tagghino (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> El problema es tener mentalidad de currante, que acostumbran a ganar el sueldo mes a mes y no quieren perder nada.
> En todo se pierde pero todo el mundo quiere oro.



Déjalo estar, mejor vuelve con tus fantasías sexuales de virgen dorito, al menos alguna hace gracia


----------



## Tagghino (4 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> ¿ Y como sabes que el lingote ( o la moneda ) no tiene un relleno de plomo con alguna burbuja para que pese lo mismo ?



Por ese motivo es preferible comprar monedas, éstas tienen una serie de características, las cuales hacen que su falsificación sea más difícil y sea más fácil de detectar una falsa

En cambio los lingotes pasarán por diversas pruebas -algunas agresivas- para comprobar su autenticidad, eso vale pasta ¿quién la asume, el vendedor o el comprador?

A menos que te vayas a grandes cantidades (a partir de medio millón €), lo más adecuado son los lingotes grandes y en caja de seguridad (preferiblemente fuera de España)


----------



## Daviot (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Quién es el gilipollas que compra monedas? El oro se compra siempre en lingotes y en físico.


----------



## Okjito (4 Ene 2022)

No estoy muy puesto en el mercado del oro; lo poco que tengo lo he comprado siempre en lingotes.
Personalmente creo que las monedas a parte de su valor intrínseco derivado de su cantidad de oro, tienen cierto valor numismático....por lo que si, son más caras (o eso creo :S) pero a la larga, a nivel inversión largoplacista deberían ser mejores. Yo jamás he comprado puesto que prefiero tener los lingotes y fin...pero el video me parece una idiotez soberana.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2022)

Con esa cara no le escucho ni con tus orejas.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (4 Ene 2022)

A un esta José Luis Cava,era asiduo de intereconomia y no daba ni una,le decian pierre no doy una.

LA ESTAFA DE LOS LIGOTES DE ORO

*El interior es plomo.

La presentadora era Susana Criado,a mi me encandilaron con comprar acciones de NATRACEUTICAL, perdi 250.000 pesetas del 2002.*


----------



## Sanchopanzer (4 Ene 2022)

¿Qué tiene de malo comprar un lingote de Heraeus o Chafner en una tienda reconocida? ¿Tantos problemas vas a tener a la hora de vendérselo a otra tienda al cabo de 20 años? Los de las tiendas también tendrán que comprobar las monedas, digo yo.


----------



## Nothing (4 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hombre, para burbuja el floro.
> El horo pesa 1,7 veces lo que pesa el plomo. Si le metes burbuja mal vamos.
> Precisamente la ventaja de las monedas es que tienen unas características y dimensiones que dificultan sustituir lo de dentro.
> Son pequeñas, tienen unas medidas y peso. Si le metes wolframio, que es el único que tiene una densidad similar, no tiene el mismo sonido.
> ...



Vaya, pues he vuelto a mirar la densidad del oro = 19300 kg/m3 y del plomo = 11340 y la verdad, lo miré antes de escribir el post anterior, pero segúramente confundí el wolframio = 19600 con el plomo o era una mierda de tabla. Siempre había pensado que el plomo era al menos tan pesado como el oro según el dicho "eres más pesao que el plomo", pero a partir de ahora diré "eres más pesao que el wolframio"

Mis disculpas si he llevado a confusión a alguien. De todas formas, cambiando el plomo por wolframio no se invalida del todo mi argumento para desconfiar de cualquier lingote. El wolframio es mucho más barato que el oro.

Pensé en la conductividad eléctrica, y que así no se podría distinguir, porque la corriente va por la superficie. En lo del sonido no había pensado pero un aparato de esos quizás valga una fortuna ( o no ). Me refiero a un aparado industrial, bien calibrado, no a una marranada de app


----------



## Play_91 (4 Ene 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Déjalo estar, mejor vuelve con tus fantasías sexuales de virgen dorito, al menos alguna hace gracia



El currante llora porque pierde con las transacciones. ES que el oro no es una inversión para ganar dinero, es para no perderlo y para largo plazo décadas.
La vida es así, no es que te entre dinero todos los meses, unas veces se gana, otras se pierde, tu no habrás sido empresario en tu vida, los empresarios se forran y se arruinan, compran, asumen pérdidas para conseguir más dinero, etc, no todo es ganar en la vida, así no funciona la vida.
Igual que el que no vende su casa para comprar otra mejor porque dice que palma mucho dinero con la venta y luego al comprar, pues macho, quédate quieto y no hagas nada..
El oro se compra para protegerse por si todo peta, si no compra oro papel si te hace ilusión.
Si pasara algo gordo ya me dirás que te importará pasar de tener 100.000€ de patrimonio a 80.000€. No siempre se gana, a veces tienes que pasar de 100.000 a 80.000€, no pasa nada, no te vas a morir.

La gente currante es que está acostumbrada a tener 100.000, 105.000, 110.000 y nunca bajar y así no funciona la vida. Nunca vas a ganar nada importante con esa mentalidad.


----------



## Orooo (4 Ene 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo comprar un lingote de Heraeus o Chafner en una tienda reconocida? ¿Tantos problemas vas a tener a la hora de vendérselo a otra tienda al cabo de 20 años? Los de las tiendas también tendrán que comprobar las monedas, digo yo.



No tiene nada de malo.
PERO.

Esa operacion la tienes que hacer en A y pasar por los buitres de hacienda, los 20 euros que te salen mas barato por onza en lingote que en moneda en tienda, los perderas cuando te robe hacienda.

Para vender a particular mas problematico el lingote.

Dicho esto, a mi me gusta mas el aspecto de un lingote tipo vertido que una moneda, que ya empiezan a aburrir con tanto dibujito, a no ser que sea moneda historica.

Pero la realidad es que tanto para profesionales como para particulares lo mejor y más barato para comprar y vender es moneda pequeña tipo 20 francos. No hay mas. A no ser que hablemos para grandes fortunas ahí ya habría que echar números.


----------



## Nothing (4 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> A un esta José Luis Cava,era asiduo de intereconomia y no daba ni una,le decian pierre no doy una.
> 
> LA ESTAFA DE LOS LIGOTES DE ORO
> 
> ...



Según lo que acabo de descubrir, gracias a @estupeharto, hay que ser idiota para que te timen con plomo en vez de wolframio. Solo hay que medir el volúmen del lingote, cosa fácil, sumergiéndolo en una cubeta calibrada, y calcular cuanto debería pesar.

Con el wolframio, por peso si que te la meten, si el wolframio va relleno de otra cosa más ligera para equilibrar el peso


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

A particulares no se compra primer aviso


----------



## Nothing (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> La gente currante es que está acostumbrada a tener 100.000, 105.000, 110.000 y nunca bajar y así no funciona la vida. Nunca vas a ganar nada importante con esa mentalidad.



Es que la gente currante no puede invertir, porque tiene muchos agujeros que tapar. Siempre más agujeros que medios para taparlos, y cuando crees que los has tapado, el estado inventa otros nuevos. Así no hay quien invierta

Es capaz de invertir quien puede prescindir de algo tirándolo a la basura y quedándose practicamente igual porque tiene todos sus agujeros tapados. Así, yo mismo sería un rico de libro

La idea de que quien invierte arriesga, es errónea. No hay nada más seguro que la inversión de un rico, a no ser que sea tonto, en cuyo caso no sería rico


----------



## Sanchopanzer (4 Ene 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo.
> PERO.
> 
> Esa operacion la tienes que hacer en A y pasar por los buitres de hacienda, los 20 euros que te salen mas barato por onza en lingote que en moneda en tienda, los perderas cuando te robe hacienda.
> ...



Es que ahí es donde yo veo el problema. El oro no tiene el mercado tan amplio de la plata y si a la vejez te dedicas a venderle el oro a particulares es bastante probable que no llegues a venderlo todo porque te lo robarán. Si vendes todo de golpe te lo juegas a una carta y tendrás que tratar con lavadores de dinero negro y si lo haces poco a poco terminarás llamando la atención de quien no quieres. La forma más segura es hacerlo a través de una tienda, que para eso están. Se supone que en 20 años el oro te habrá dado suficiente rendimiento como para que no te importe mucho perder un 20% del beneficio.

Ten en cuenta que el oro en sí no es una inversión sino un refugio anti inflación. Con que a la vejez te encuentres con el mismo poder adquisitivo que cuando empezaste a guardar, ya habrás conseguido mucho más que en un plan de pensiones o guardando el dinero en tu casa o el banco. Y son bienes que tus hijos pueden aprovechar inmediatamente después de tu muerte sin darle demasiadas cuentas a nadie.

Vamos, yo lo veo así. Para especulación las acciones, las bitcoin o los fondos indexados, pero el oro es para otra cosa.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues es lo que le he venido a decir concisamente al idiota que caga el hilo: que cuando aquí llevamos entre 12 y 20 años en ese asunto, viene uno que no tiene ni puta idea (y al que conocemos perfectamente por llevar más de 20 años sin dar ni una en Bolsa) a explicarnos qué comprar en oro. Por no hablar de los ejemplos que dábamos en el foro hace más de 10 años de los problemas que te puedes encontrar al ir a vender un lingote en otra parte donde no reconocen el sello de la fundición. En fin.
> 
> Y sí, es evidente que el tal Cava no ha comprado oro en su vida, con más de 60 años, y su página de LinkedIn da vergüenza ajena. Tiene pinta de no tener ni una licenciatura, y de vivir realmente de algún trabajo de oficina de 8 a 3. Hay varios especímenes de esos pululando, más alguno que se murió, que dan un poco de pena, si no fuera por el daño que hacen.



Me cago en todos tus muertos. Imbécil. No te has molestado ni en ver el vídeo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2022)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene de malo comprar un lingote de Heraeus o Chafner en una tienda reconocida? ¿Tantos problemas vas a tener a la hora de vendérselo a otra tienda al cabo de 20 años? Los de las tiendas también tendrán que comprobar las monedas, digo yo.



No hay nada de malo, pero los chupamonedas no quieren reconocer que son unos muertos de hambre sin ahorros y no tienen ni para lingotes. Piensan que con las monedas, que parecen dinero normal, llegarán más lejos sin saber que lingotes hay de muchos tipos. Son los hecspertos del subforo inversiones.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Me cago en todos tus muertos. Imbécil. No te has molestado ni en ver el vídeo.



Claro que lo he visto, entero. Conozco a José Luis Cava en persona, y lo conocí hace 22 años. Personalmente no me cae mal, pero no tiene ni idea, y el video es digno del premio al video-inversión cuñao del año. Aquí el único imbécil eres tú. Te has metido en un subforo de gente de la que no tienes ni puta idea a soltar chorradas. No tienes ni la más remota idea del nivel que hay en este subforo desde hace muchos años. Bastante bien estás librando.

Ah, y en lo que se cague un tonto de la guarde me da lo mismo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Claro que lo he visto, entero. Conozco a José Luis Cava en persona, y lo conocí hace 22 años. Personalmente no me cae mal, pero no tiene ni idea, y el video es digno del premio al video-inversión cuñao del año. Aquí el único imbécil eres tú. Te has metido en un subforo de gente de la que no tienes ni puta idea a soltar chorradas. No tienes ni la más remota idea del nivel que hay en este subforo desde hace muchos años. Bastante bien estás librando.
> 
> Ah, y en lo que se cague un tonto de la guarde me da lo mismo.



Mira cómo ladra el gatito. Subnormal, llevo cuatro años leyéndome este subforo y tres de preparación antes de invertir. Me interesa saber la opinión de algunos foreros, tu subnormalidad ya habla por ti.

¿Qué ha dicho Cava en el vídeo que no tenga sentido? ¿Que le van a cobrar más en la tienda por monedas con menos oro del que conseguiría comprando un lingote? Me he visto el vídeo como 10 veces a ver la subnormalidad que supuestamente estaba diciendo y sigo sin verla. Tus ataques ad hominem me sudan la polla, Cava lo mismo. 

No vayas de listo, tío. Un poco más de humildad. Y no insultes gratuitamente que yo no sé ni quién cojones eres.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Mira cómo ladra el gatito. Subnormal, llevo cuatro años leyéndome este subforo y tres de preparación antes de invertir. Me interesa saber la opinión de algunos foreros, tu subnormalidad ya habla por ti.
> 
> ¿Qué ha dicho Cava en el vídeo que no tenga sentido? ¿Que le van a cobrar más en la tienda por monedas con menos oro del que conseguiría comprando un lingote? Me he visto el vídeo como 10 veces a ver la subnormalidad que supuestamente estaba diciendo y sigo sin verla. Tus ataques ad hominem me sudan la polla, Cava lo mismo.
> 
> No vayas de listo, tío. Un poco más de humildad. Y no insultes gratuitamente que yo no sé ni quién cojones eres.



Ya te ha explicado un forero antes las cuñadeces del video. Y subnormal tú, y tu Puta madre. Ya te dije lo primero: cómprate los lingotes que quieras y descansa. Aunque me apuesto algo a que no tienes ni un gramo de oro ni te lo vas a comprar. Tres años de preparación antes de invertir. Ves como eres imbecil y no tienes ni puta idea de a quien te diriges. Y tampoco tienes ni idea de lo que es un ataque ad hominem. Has entrado aquí de relisto, y no. Cava no tiene ni puta idea de oro, ya lo sabíamos, y cualquiera que vea ese video, aunque no lo conozca, lo advierte. Es posible que Cava haya hecho su primera compra de oro recientemente y se ponga a aconsejarlo con buena voluntad. Pero es que el oro empezó a subir en 2000 cuando valía 250 euros (el equivalente) una onza. Coño, que son 20 añitos de retraso, y te lo tenías que pensar un poquito antes de venir justo aquí a abrir semejante hilo. Y todavía tenemos que tener paciencia de aguantar a tontos de la guardería entrar a decirnos que el caballero Cava aconseja lingotes en vez de monedas. Pues muy bien, maese pelma, autodenominado covidiota. Estupendo tenerte por aquí, hombre. ¿Ya has invertido en algo tras tus tres o cuatro años de concienzuda preparación?

Y no me digas que voy de listo, aunque puedes decirme que he ido de borde contigo. Relee el título con el que has abierto el hilo y entenderás. Si tienes dudas o quieres saber algo, pregúntalo y te contestaremos sin problema. Y no te compres lingotes si te vas a gastar 10, 20… 100000 euros. Te darán quebraderos de cabeza a la hora de venderlos, y cuando veas lo que te pagan por ellos descubrirás por qué a pesar de ser supuestamente más caras, todo el mundo compramos monedas bullion. Si no llevases 3 años mirando el subforo, sino 12 o 14, recordarías videos donde algunos documentan el calvario que sufren cuando intentan vender un lingote con un sello que no reconocen donde intenta venderlo. Una moneda bullion la puedes vender en cualquier parte del mundo civilizado. En países de mierda ni saben lo que son, y te intentarán estafar. Te lo digo porque lo he comprobado. Luego intenta pasar un lingote de cierto tamaño por el scanner de un aeropuerto. Son varias cosas que en circunstancias normales no se piensan. Pero el oro es un seguro para circunstancias extraordinarias, no una inversión.


----------



## schulz (4 Ene 2022)

Hablar en estos momentos de ETFs sobre el oro, tiene tela marinera...espero no se le ocurra a nadie emprender este camino, sino quiere estar en el filo de la navaja.

Se espera en determinado momento, ( creo, no lejos ) el combate del oro con las divisas digitales de los bancos centrales...Creo como muy posible que va ser enconada. Sobre las comisiones , cada uno tendrá que estudiar su particular visión de presente y futuro de todo esto, porque todos tenemos bastantes diferencias de plantear soluciones para este tipo de situaciones.

Tanto el oro como la plata permanecen en el retrovisor del estado y puede en cualquier momento arruinar las ideas sobre el futuro de nuestros ahorros. La venta de metales preciosos puede ser muy compleja...y mas , si hay por medio una compleja filosofía y necesidad de hacer limpieza de forros.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ya te ha explicado un forero antes las cuñadeces del video. Y subnormal tú, y tu Puta madre. Ya te dije lo primero: cómprate los lingotes que quieras y descansa. Aunque me apuesto algo a que no tienes ni un gramo de oro ni te lo vas a comprar. Tres años de preparación antes de invertir. Ves como eres imbecil y no tienes ni puta idea de a quien te diriges. Y tampoco tienes ni idea de lo que es un ataque ad hominem. Has entrado aquí de relisto, y no. Cava no tiene ni puta idea de oro, ya lo sabíamos, y cualquiera que vea ese video, aunque no lo conozca, lo advierte. Es posible que Cava haya hecho su primera compra de oro recientemente y se ponga a aconsejarlo con buena voluntad. Pero es que el oro empezó a subir en 2000 cuando valía 250 euros (el equivalente) una onza. Coño, que son 20 añitos de retraso, y te lo tenías que pensar un poquito antes de venir justo aquí a abrir semejante hilo. Y todavía tenemos que tener paciencia de aguantar a tontos de la guardería entrar a decirnos que el caballero Cava aconseja lingotes en vez de monedas. Pues muy bien, maese pelma, autodenominado covidiota. Estupendo tenerte por aquí, hombre. ¿Ya has invertido en algo tras tus tres o cuatro años de concienzuda preparación?
> 
> Y no me digas que voy de listo. Relee el título con el que has abierto el hilo y entenderás. Si tienes dudas o quieres saber algo, pregúntalo y te contestaremos sin problema. Y no te compres lingotes si te vas a gastar 10, 20… 100000 euros. Te darán quebraderos de cabeza a la hora de venderlas, y cuando veas lo que te pagan por ellos descubrirás por qué a pesar de ser supuestamente más caras, todo el mundo compramos monedas bullion.




Ladras demasiado, tienes que ser bastante poca cosa. Pero dejemos eso a un lado porque no sirve para nada.

Lo que está diciendo cava es lo siguiente, independientemente de que se líe con los números: la tienda te va a cobrar más, esto es, un valor añadido al precio del oro en el momento en el que esté, por la moneda que por el lingote, teniendo el lingote seguramente más pureza que las monedas que compres a excepción de unas en concreto.

ejemplo: si compras oro en la tienda a 100, estás comprando 80 euros en oro y 20 euros sobre el precio de cotización (80). por lo tanto si compras el oro para inversión, tendrás que recuperar esos 20 primero, antes de obtener beneficios que vendrían a partir de +100

si una moneda cuesta 100 y pagas 60 en oro y 40 sobre el precio de cotización, para que la moneda sea una buena inversión y poder sacarle beneficio, tendrás primero que recuperar esos 40. por lo que partes en desventaja con respecto al lingote.

eso es lo que está diciendo cava.

otra cosa: el mito de la imposibilidad de vender lingotes. es un cuento chino. no sé por qué engañáis a la gente.

he hecho consultas en joyeros (no en chatarreros del oro) y para nada es lo que decís. hay una facilidad horrorosa a la hora de vender un lingote.
tú seguro que no tienes ninguna experiencia vendiendo lingotes porque eres un chupamonedas.

y a eso súmale la posibilidad de comprar lingotes pequeños, que no todos son de 1kg. con lo que todo eso de la imposibilidad de vender porque son lingotes queda en el más absoluto de los desamparos. es un cuento que os habéis inventado porque os gustan las moneditas porque parecen dinero de verdad con el que vais a comprar el Marca. Son cosas de vuestras proyecciones psicológicas más que otra cosa.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Ladras demasiado, tienes que ser bastante poca cosa. Pero dejemos eso a un lado porque no sirve para nada.
> 
> Lo que está diciendo cava es lo siguiente, independientemente de que se líe con los números: la tienda te va a cobrar más, esto es, un valor añadido al precio del oro en el momento en el que esté, por la moneda que por el lingote, teniendo el lingote seguramente más pureza que las monedas que compres a excepción de unas en concreto.
> 
> ...



Mira tío, llevo quince minutos descojonandome con un hilo donde un presentador brasileño con cara de maricón sube unas fotos orgulloso de su segundo o tercer pinchazo, y lo siguiente es un video donde se desploma en directo mientras dice gñeee gñeee gñeeee. De camino al hospital le dan cinco infartos. Cómprate lo que te de la gana, deja de dar la murga, y vente pa’lla, que los comentarios de los foreros son jloriosos.


----------



## schulz (4 Ene 2022)

Me quedo por decir ( a titulo de curiosidad ) que hace unos pocos años llegaron a China desde el occidente pagos en Oro–––Al cortarlos por la mitad salieron a relucir lo que traía adentro...Tungteno. Por lo tanto con lingotes de cierto peso Cuidadin..


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2022)

Es un crack eso se nota


----------



## charlie3 (4 Ene 2022)

Bueno, yo tengo ETF de oro ZGLD, el oro depositado en un banco de Zúrich, el zKB, si tienes una cantidad importante puedes pedir que te entreguen el oro físico.
Otra opción son las conocidas mineras de oro: GOLD,NEM...con otros riesgos


----------



## qbit (4 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Cómo coño te vas a molestar en escribir cursos para que ganen los demás y se neutralicen las técnicas que te hacen ganar a ti dinero?



Es al revés, listo. Cuanta más gente y más volumen use una técnica más fácil es que funcione. Repetís todos la misma idiotez y os la creéis.


----------



## qbit (4 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Le conozco personalmente y tiene algún que otro millón de €, no es un muerto de hambre para nada.



Tiene algún vídeo grandioso criticando a la Reserva Federal y lo que hacen mientras explica la utilidad de conocer la inversión de la curva de tipos de interés como herramienta para predecir y adelantarse a recesiones.

Aquí lo que pasa, como en todos lados, es que quieren que un analista técnico (él es trader independiente), acierte siempre, cuando para ganar dinero hay que gestionar el dinero bien, no acertar siempre que es imposible, y que les diga exactamente qué comprar y qué vender, y cuándo.


----------



## Vientosolar (4 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es al revés, listo. Cuanta más gente y más volumen use una técnica más fácil es que funcione. Repetís todos la misma idiotez y os la creéis.



Claro que sí. Por eso las cuatro figuras de AT que conoce todo el mundo funcionan siempre y la gente gana dinero sin parar y sin sorpresas. Cuando los tiburones ven a tantos pececillos ir en la misma dirección se quedan tranquilitos y les dejan ganar dinero. Nada de poner una gran cantidad en sentido contrario para arramplar cuando la figura es más favorable, y nada de usar el Max pain point. Listo.


----------



## Zoeric (4 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> No hay nada de malo, pero los chupamonedas no quieren reconocer que son unos muertos de hambre sin ahorros y no tienen ni para lingotes. Piensan que con las monedas, que parecen dinero normal, llegarán más lejos sin saber que lingotes hay de muchos tipos. Son los hecspertos del subforo inversiones.



No era de una onza el lingote que ibas a comprar?


----------



## Zoeric (4 Ene 2022)

Pierre Nodoyuna


----------



## Decipher (4 Ene 2022)

21% de Impuestos, claro.


----------



## sangean (4 Ene 2022)

Los lingotes de inversion son un error.

Mejor joyas de calidad, y ya se fundiran.


----------



## qbit (5 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Vaya, pues he vuelto a mirar la densidad del oro = 19300 kg/m3 y del plomo = 11340 y la verdad, lo miré antes de escribir el post anterior, pero segúramente confundí el wolframio = 19600 con el plomo o era una mierda de tabla. Siempre había pensado que el plomo era al menos tan pesado como el oro según el dicho "eres más pesao que el plomo", pero a partir de ahora diré "eres más pesao que el wolframio"



Eso es como la anécdota sobre la relatividad que contó Einstein o Eddington: Si tienes sentada en tus rodillas a una tía guapa y atractiva contándote un rollo el tiempo pasa más deprisa que si sucede con una vieja. Pues con el oro igual. Aunque tenga más densidad que el plomo, cosa que no sabía (sí sabía lo del wolframio), no se le recrimina al oro semejante hecho. En cambio, con el pobre plomo todo son quejas. Hasta Superman se quejaba de no poder ver a través del plomo.


----------



## qbit (5 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Lo dice claramente. Las monedas son más caras. Dejo el vídeo por si le ayuda a alguien.



Es un vídeo excelente, organizado e informativo.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es un vídeo excelente, organizado e informativo.



Zapatero a tus zapatos.
Y este sabe de oro lo que yo de poesía francesa del sXVII.


----------



## qbit (20 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Zapatero a tus zapatos.
> Y este sabe de oro lo que yo de poesía francesa del sXVII.



Pues no sé lo que sabrá en comparación con quién, pero como digo, es muy organizado explicando y dando información valiosa a los nuevos, cosa que los "entendidos" no hacen, henchidos en su soberbia de creerse muy sabios y dando muchas cosas por sabidas.


----------



## qbit (20 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Claro que sí. Por eso las cuatro figuras de AT que conoce todo el mundo funcionan siempre y la gente gana dinero sin parar y sin sorpresas. Cuando los tiburones ven a tantos pececillos ir en la misma dirección se quedan tranquilitos y les dejan ganar dinero. Nada de poner una gran cantidad en sentido contrario para arramplar cuando la figura es más favorable, y nada de usar el Max pain point. Listo.



No tiene nada que ver. No tienes ni idea. Las figuras no funcionan siempre, sino que sirven como sucesos más probables, y si dejan de funcionar no es porque los peces gordos vayan a por los pequeños, los cuales les importan un bledo, sino porque se pelean entre ellos, y los pequeños como digo no pintamos nada. Por eso si ves una figura en el gráfico es porque la posición mayoritaria la está imponiendo y es sabio aprovecharse de ello, hasta que deja de funcionar porque otros peces gordos han vencido a los anteriores. Lo que importa en el análisis técnico es reaccionar rápido.


----------



## Aml_85 (20 Ene 2022)

Creo que el "formato" a la hora de adquirir oro depende de varias razones y fundamentos, por lo que he podido concluir al leer este tipo de topic

. Gustos sobre uno u otro (lingote/moneda). A algunos les puede seducir el formato lingote debido a su imagen y atribuciones en mass media y similares, por otro lado, a otros las bullion por su aspecto, diseño, variabilidad, gusto por la numismática, etc. Digamos que "a gustos los colores".... subjetividad del poseedor
. Margen de "beneficio" que se obtendría con su venta. (el margen tenderia a ser mayor en lingote debido al plus que conlleva la moneda en su proceso de fabricación, detalles únicos, diseño y nivel de demanda?)
. Facilidad de venta/ problematicas y consideraciones a la hora de vender un lingote. Al parecer puede favorecer o dificultar su venta según: tamaño (parece ser que a ciertos tamaños de lingotes, les es más dificil su demanda y posible venta), particular o profesional (riesgo de compra a particulares mal intencionados v/s precios y márgenes + declaraciones en lugares oficiales), volumen de la pieza(s), canal de venta, proceso de verificación (romper blister y gastos acuñados a este proceso).
. Marcas/casas reconocidas en la fabricación de lingotes, lo que conlleva en principio a seguridad, tranquilidad y confiabilidad en la pieza adquirida

Un humilde y desinterezado aporte a modo de conclusión.

¿algo más a considerar?


----------



## Muttley (20 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues no sé lo que sabrá en comparación con quién, pero como digo, es muy organizado explicando y dando información valiosa a los nuevos, cosa que los "entendidos" no hacen, henchidos en su soberbia de creerse muy sabios y dando muchas cosas por sabidas.



Si se equivoca en el contenido de oro puro de 50 pesos centenario…pues ya te digo que mucho no sabe. Sobre todo porque lo pone en la misma moneda.
El problema es ese, que da información inexacta a los nuevos. Confunde.
Min 6:52. Todos los cálculos que hace están MAL.Pero no un poco MAL. Está TODO mal.

Te dejó esto:


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Zapatero a tus zapatos.
> Y este sabe de oro lo que yo de poesía francesa del sXVII.



No conoces a Charles Coypeau de Assoucy??


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver. No tienes ni idea. Las figuras no funcionan siempre, sino que sirven como sucesos más probables, y si dejan de funcionar no es porque los peces gordos vayan a por los pequeños, los cuales les importan un bledo, sino porque se pelean entre ellos, y los pequeños como digo no pintamos nada. Por eso si ves una figura en el gráfico es porque la posición mayoritaria la está imponiendo y es sabio aprovecharse de ello, hasta que deja de funcionar porque otros peces gordos han vencido a los anteriores. Lo que importa en el análisis técnico es reaccionar rápido.



Un tío que llama grande a José Luis Cava me dice a mí que no tengo ni idea. Anda, vete a cagar por ahí.


----------



## qbit (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## qbit (20 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Un tío que llama grande a José Luis Cava me dice a mí que no tengo ni idea. Anda, vete a cagar por ahí.



José Luis Cava es mucho más inteligente, rápido y maneja toneladas de información que tú ni sueñas.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> José Luis Cava es mucho más inteligente, rápido y maneja toneladas de información que tú ni sueñas.



Tú no me conoces de nada, cretino. Cava se acaba de enterar de lo que es el oro, es evidente por sus comentarios, y yo llevo 20 años estudiándolo y aprovechándolo. Cava ha estudiado una carrerilla de mierda, si es que lo ha hecho en un sitio de mierda, y tú no tienes ni idea de quién soy yo. Como ya te he dicho, vete a cagar con viento fresco.


----------



## Play_91 (20 Ene 2022)

¿Que rico va a comprar monedas? comprará lingotes por kilos.
Monedas son para muertos de hambre.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ene 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Que rico va a comprar monedas? comprará lingotes por kilos.
> Monedas son para muertos de hambre.



Otro imbécil.


----------



## qbit (21 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tú no me conoces de nada, cretino. Cava se acaba de enterar de lo que es el oro, es evidente por sus comentarios, y yo llevo 20 años estudiándolo y aprovechándolo. Cava ha estudiado una carrerilla de mierda, si es que lo ha hecho en un sitio de mierda, y tú no tienes ni idea de quién soy yo. Como ya te he dicho, vete a cagar con viento fresco.



Se nota a la legua la inteligencia de la gente por lo que dicen o escriben y cómo lo hacen, y no hay color entre Cava y tú.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Se nota a la legua la inteligencia de la gente por lo que dicen o escriben y cómo lo hacen, y no hay color entre Cava y tú.



Es cierto lo que dices: por eso sé que eres un cretino. Cava es un pobre hombre, y ya está, a mí tampoco me molesta. Pero además hay hechos: que Cava se acaba de enterar del oro, y otros llevamos 20 años. Imbécil.


----------



## qbit (21 Ene 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dices: por eso sé que eres un cretino. Cava es un pobre hombre, y ya está, a mí tampoco me molesta. Pero además hay hechos: que Cava se acaba de enterar del oro, y otros llevamos 20 años. Imbécil.



Haces afirmaciones muy atrevidas, pero es que ya se sabe que la ignorancia es atrevida. Aquí hay mucho resquemor contra Cava porque no entienden que no es adivino y que maneja escenarios según criterios técnicos de probabilidad mientras que aquí queréis comprar monedas teniendo una mentalidad de inversión en valor y sois intransigentes con otras maneras de especular o invertir.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Haces afirmaciones muy atrevidas, pero es que ya se sabe que la ignorancia es atrevida. Aquí hay mucho resquemor contra Cava porque no entienden que no es adivino y que maneja escenarios según criterios técnicos de probabilidad mientras que aquí queréis comprar monedas teniendo una mentalidad de inversión en valor y sois intransigentes con otras maneras de especular o invertir.



No hago ninguna afirmación atrevida. Yo no soy intransigente con otras maneras de invertir. Sólo digo, y no soy el único, que a Cava se le nota a la legua que no tiene ni idea de oro. No debes haberme leído que le conozco hace 21 años. No me chupo el dedo y sé perfectamente que no acierta. Ni el ni nadie con A.T. Ni yo tampoco. Y estoy siendo generoso de molestarme en participar. A estas alturas de foro, y soy de los más antiguos, estamos cansados de advertir sobre lo sensato y sobre lo que no lo es, sobre lo cierto y sobre lo falso. Ten en cuenta que no nos jugamos nada, no ganamos nada entrando a estos hilos. Hemos contribuido durante muchos años a los hilos oficiales del oro, como para tener que leer ahora a un tipo que se entera ahora de que el oro existe y encima no está bien informado. Yo simplemente te recomiendo, si deseas aprender de verdad, que te leas los hilos oficiales del oro, y ya está. Y tonterías como si Cava es espabilado y yo no, sobran. En este foro abundan personas de entre las más inteligentes de España. Pero eso da igual, y a mí más. Compra lo que quieras, haz caso a Cava si te parece bien. Yo estoy bastante triste asistiendo al espectáculo dantesco de la estupidez humana en medio de esta pandemia inventada como para emocionarme con estas discusiones de patio de colegio. Te deseo que te vayan bien tus inversiones. Me voy a la cama.


----------



## dmb001 (21 Ene 2022)

También invertiría yo en lingotes si estuviera forrado, comprados en tienda, con factura y me importaría un pito que la ATE supiera lo que compro y lo que tengo. 
Pero como la mayoría aquí estamos pelados y como buenos burbujos desconfiamos hasta de nuestra sombra pues nos dedicamos a comprar las pocas monedas que podemos, a cambiarlas con particulares sin que nadie se entere las cuales pensamos usar para comprar víveres y combustible cuando llegue el madmax.


----------

